

Ask HN: Will hardcore gaming ever be possible on mobile? - zombio


======
hardwaresofton
Should it ever be possible on mobile?

This might be a ridiculous thing to say, but I don't think any real 'hardcore'
gaming happens on mobile. I admittedly do not game as much as I used to, but I
could never stomach giving up the pixels that came with a computer setup or
console games...

I'm a big fan of Megaman, and those games are fine to play on a smaller
screen, but for most of the games that people are trying to play on mobile,
you have to settle for lower graphics, slower gameplay, and just a degraded
experience overall.

Eseentially - I would rather play Metal Gear Solid on a TV/large Computer
screen with a computationally adequate machine rather than try and play it
from a 4" screen

------
tubbzor
Possible? Yes. With multi-core CPUs and improvements in touchsceens such as
haptic feedback and dynamic tactile buttons it will be very possible.

Practical? Probably not, especially with stuff like this becoming widely
available: [http://www.oculusvr.com/](http://www.oculusvr.com/). If we have
the same definition of 'hardcore gaming', that is.

------
arisAlexis
how is it possible not to have hardcore gaming at some point given the rate of
hardware/software improvements?

this is like saying that intel i7 is the fastest cpu ever to be build

